# vr6 02m 4wd to 2wd conversion



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i am doing an 02m gearbox conversion due to stipping 3rd on 02a gearboxs but trying to find fwd 02m boxs to fit the vr6 engine is rare here in uk so i have to convert the 4motion box from 4wd to 2wd ...i bought a 2wd output flange 02M 409 356 A from vw main dealer but it is not long enuff to reach all the way into the splines in the diff only half the splines enter the diff splines and it slaps about i dont want to pull the box apart to fit a 2wd diff so i cut the output flange on the box down 9mm so the flange would go all the way into the splines and bolt up flush on the bottom. the depth was 104mm to end of the flange
































i then put the original flange seal into the tranferbox end plate 








then i cut the end off the tranferbox put two core freeze plugs into the holes to seal oil on the box and now just needs bolting up











_Modified by ade007 at 12:57 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: vr6 02m 4wd to 2wd conversion (ade007)*

The steel ring that you cut to get the flange to slide all the way in, simply pulls off the diff.


----------



## Miozolol (Sep 7, 2008)

Very good work


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Miozolol)*

So with the output flanges cut down additional 9mm do the axles fit correctly? I would contact dutchdub, they should be able to help you.
Dutch1967 should be his screen name on vortex....


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: vr6 02m 4wd to 2wd conversion (matchew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matchew* »_The steel ring that you cut to get the flange to slide all the way in, simply pulls off the diff.

i did not no pulls off or would have cut the other end off.mines seazed on solid i may have to tack a slide hammer to it but that explains what the spring is for 
do you no if the 6cylinder clutch bell housing off the 4motion will swap to a drw 6 speed of a pd130 golf tdi with the taller gears ?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_So with the output flanges cut down additional 9mm do the axles fit correctly? I would contact dutchdub, they should be able to help you.
Dutch1967 should be his screen name on vortex....

no i just checked its still not all the way in to do it right id have to split the box but im thinking about machining a few mm off the taper 








does anyone have a 2wd 02m in there garage they can measure i get 61mm from the face to the flange


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

this is how the shaft is inside the box the blue is a gap the red a bearing fit and the yellow arrow is were the taper hits the diff


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i found the some info out the diff on the 4wd spigot output is 36.7mm and on the 2wd its 31.4mm so the the 02M 409 356 A cv flange is 5.3mm too short... i could split the box a remove 5.3mm off the 4wd diff but im going to take my cv flange to the machine shop and have the taper cut down 5.3mm should be a perfect fit then see difference in L2/a on both 4wd and 2wd diff drawings


----------



## Miozolol (Sep 7, 2008)

How about buying this conversion plate :
http://www.c2motorsports.co.uk...e.asp


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (Miozolol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miozolol* »_How about buying this conversion plate :
http://www.c2motorsports.co.uk...e.asp

it took me less than an a hour to to cut the end off my transfer box casing and fit a seal and two core plugs and it fits perfect so id be wasting money if i bought that seal plate....and the cv flange uses the same part number and it does not fit the 4motion box properly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*

That flange does fit the gearbox, as I, and others including people on this forum have done before.
You need to remove the ring from the diff. that you cut.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (matchew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matchew* »_That flange does fit the gearbox, as I, and others including people on this forum have done before.
You need to remove the ring from the diff. that you cut.

with the 4x4 drive ring i cut removed the spigot output on the 4wd diff is still 5.3mm longer than the 2wd diff that the (02M 409 356 A)cv drive flange is for.... it will fit and work but it will not be all the way in it will be like on the drawing i painted ... after time cornering it will wear the taper down and the bolt will come loose 


_Modified by ade007 at 10:39 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (ade007)*

Ive used a output flange from a 02Q box on my R32 fwd box. Works great.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ade007*

ade i tuck a few off my 02m 6speed gearbox , 2measurements one from the outer caseing 








and one from the main caseing 








plus these are the diffs from the drp 4motion and ref golf tdi
these are the diffs that part taps off the 4motion gearbox









as i did what u said and fitted a tdi golf gearbox into the 4motion gearbox , and hopeing to have taler gears instead of std drp short ones








and the ring gear size differnce the bigger one is the 2.8 drp 4motion









_Modified by adaptorman at 12:25 PM 9-28-2009_


_Modified by adaptorman at 12:27 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

you measured in wrong place get me a pic from the face were bell housing bolts to engine like this 
http://i25.tinypic.com/jjutk7.jpg


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ill do in moring little dark now , but ill have a go lol


----------



## Dubolox (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

What was the out come of this?
I'm trying to mate a 02m with a 12v vr6 and have pretty much no idea what I need to do! I have the box inc transfer box and engine, R32 dual mass flywheel and clutch, but I'm stuck from there on...
From what I can gather from the above, you ditch the transfer box, either use a plate or cut the transfer box up and use a new seat for the os (UK) shaft mounting which is part No. 02M 409 356 A right? SO what drive shafts should I be using in conjunction with a Mk3 vr subframe and hubs (or other hubs if I need to) and what's the deal with cutting things down or making them work?
Sorry if these are all dumb ass questions, but I' a bit stuck...
Cheers,

Rusty.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dubolox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubolox* »_What was the out come of this?
I'm trying to mate a 02m with a 12v vr6 and have pretty much no idea what I need to do! I have the box inc transfer box and engine, R32 dual mass flywheel and clutch, but I'm stuck from there on...
From what I can gather from the above, you ditch the transfer box, either use a plate or cut the transfer box up and use a new seat for the os (UK) shaft mounting which is part No. 02M 409 356 A right? SO what drive shafts should I be using in conjunction with a Mk3 vr subframe and hubs (or other hubs if I need to) and what's the deal with cutting things down or making them work?
Sorry if these are all dumb ass questions, but I' a bit stuck...
Cheers,

Rusty.

wrong forum. search the syncro/4motion forum, and the manual transmission forum. Both have your answers.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

i posted here because i guessed most of the 02m conversions are done by the forced induction people 
this is an old post ..and i have the conversion done the 02M 409 356 A drive flange is for the 2wd diff only if you leave the spring and bush off you can bodge it into the 4motion diff ... i will pm you details and some part numbers for bolt on driveshafts that fit the 02m mk3 vr when i get home to my laptop


----------



## Corsten (Sep 26, 2005)

hey, I might be doing the exact same thing as well, can you PM me the details, or maybe just post them here for future reference...

Is there a possibility to source a 02M transmission of off a sharan or bora?


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

I would like to know as well, any help would be appreciated.
I have a 02M with a 4wd Peloquin in it. I've been searching for the past couple of hours trying to find out if I can keep the differential and replace the transfer case with a block off plate and flange.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Matt at Unitedmotorsport can answer the 4wd diff question.
The 02M diff is just like the 02A. So you will spinn around in a useless car if you have some power and a stock diff. Even at 15 psi third gear, i rip the tires easy from the ground with a Peloquin.
Cars with AWD 02M setups is another story.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

VR6rocks said:


> I would like to know as well, any help would be appreciated.
> I have a 02M with a 4wd Peloquin in it. I've been searching for the past couple of hours trying to find out if I can keep the differential and replace the transfer case with a block off plate and flange.


ideally you should fit the 2wd diff into the 4wd box and the flange will fit perfect :thumbup:


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks Kristian, I will check with Matt.

I hear you about traction. That's why I want to keep the 4wd box so I can complete the 4motion project when I have the time. Right now the car is only at 15 psi and the tires break loose in third. That's no fun at all. Everyone can make power, it's putting it on the road that matters.

Worst case, I keep the transfer case and work the downpipe around it.

Edit: I just got a reply from C2 saying their plate and OE flange will work. Judging by this thread, the flange surely won't go all the way in with the 4wd diff. Are we missing something here?


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

ade007 said:


> ideally you should fit the 2wd diff into the 4wd box and the flange will fit perfect :thumbup:


I understand, It's just that I already have the 4wd Peloquin and I'd like to keep it. I'm aiming to a complete 4motion setup down the road. Already have all of the parts, just not the time.


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

As above send Matt @ United Motorsports an email, they produce a plate to make the 02M 2wd and save all the hassle the OP has gone through....


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Slapbladder said:


> As above send Matt @ United Motorsports an email, they produce a plate to make the 02M 2wd and save all the hassle the OP has gone through....



buy a blanking plate from matt @ c2 but the flange is still an incorrect fit into the 4wd diff see l2/a on the diagrams


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

Its UNITED MOTORSPORTS........not C2


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

If any European guys need a 02M fwd clutch setup, I have a almost new flywheel and red Clutchnet pressureplate for sale. All you need, is to choose what disc you want.
Send me a PM.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Slapbladder said:


> Its UNITED MOTORSPORTS........not C2


same **** different name :laugh: when you pay its still [email protected]


----------

